# Cool salads and dressings cookbook please



## 6owls (May 11, 2015)

Advice needed on trendy and complex  salads and dressings cookbook please


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I tend to prefer the salad and appetizer sections of Asian and Middle-Eastern cookbooks but here are a couple salad-specific books I like:

Patricia Wells--Salad as a Meal


Salad for Dinner by Tasha De Serio


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

I am not an expert in the area.  I can tell you that  a standard, lettuce based, or spinach based salad, works really well with some sliced chicken nuggets or chicken fingers, and some mandarin oranges, clementines or tangerines.  I can tell you I personally prefer fatty (white) dressings more than I prefer oil and vinegar dressings, but oil and vinegar pairs better with what I have just described.  I can tell you I once had a "steak salad" that was to die for.  I can tell you that freshly ground black pepper really brings a salad to life.  It is like Frankenstein's monster.  I can tell you that canned items do not belong on a salad, but you probably know that.  

In much of Asia they use neither lettuce nor spinach a the basis for a salad, they use seaweed or noodles.  I have never mastered that, but I have had some good ones.

I have also had tomato-based salads (good if they are not too vinegary), seafood based salads (lobster, fish shrimp clam, or oyster) which are good if you restrain on the mayonnaise, beef salads, ham salads, pasta salads, 3-bean salads, 4-bean salads, egg salad, potato salads, and something called a bacon salad.  I am not sure that last one was a salad, cause it had a heck of a lot of bacon, but hell, it tasted good.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken nuggets & tenders in my lettuce based salad scream trendy and complex.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Pinterest is another good source for recipes and inspiration.

Type "Salad" in the search bar, i.e.

https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=salad

Food Bloggers (etc.) share some amazing pics and recipes.

Just one example - check out
[h2]Avocado Strawberry Spinach Salad with Poppyseed Dressing[/h2]
http://www.gimmesomeoven.com/avocado-strawberry-spinach-salad-with-poppyseed-dressing/


----------

